# [VBA] PowerPoint 2003 und Textgröße automatisch anpassen



## meilon (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich programmiere gerade zwar in einer anderen Programmiersprache (PHP), aber im Grunde benötige ich hilfe zu VBA für PowerPoint 2003 (wird via PHP COM angesprochen):

Auf einer Folie befindet sich der Platzhalter für normalen Text (Layout "Titel und Text"). In diesem Platzhalter befindet sich so viel Text, dass er in der aktuellen Schriftgröße da nicht komplett rein passt. Als User wähle ich dann den gefüllten Platzhalter aus, es erscheint ein Icon und wenn ich da drauf klicke, kann ich aus dem aufklappenden Menü "Automatisch Text an Platzhalter anpassen" auswählen. Nur wie kann ich das VBA machen lassen?

Ich habe nur unter Shape.TextFrame.AutoSize gefunden, was aber genau das gegenteilige bewirkt: Die Box an den Text anpassen.

Wie bekomme ich nun den Text an die Box via VBA angepasst?

Grüße
meilon


----------

